# 07 Altima MP3 Player Not Working



## tburch53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't get MP3 cds to play in my cd player. The manual says they should play. I've tried to create the cds with SoundNow and Windows Media Player. I get an error 'No Audio Track.' Talked to the dealer and they have no answers.

Any help apprediated!!!!!!


----------

